# REMEMBER



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

To vote today. Choose the right person lets get that dumb*** out the office! That's all

Thanks have a great day, I voted did u?!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> To vote today. Choose the right person lets get that dumb*** out the office! That's all
> 
> Thanks have a great day, I voted did u?!
> 
> ...


 Agreed...my vote is in!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I just came from there. My vote didn't matter last time. I'm hoping it counts this time. Get out and vote people! Our nation depends on it.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I voted


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In line now. LONG wait. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

VOTED!!


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Voted


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

We voted


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah buddy!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My vote is in.I was in and out with in 10 min.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

If Obama gets in again I might be headed north into Canada. Lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

One thing is for sure, the Middle East is happy same for the ones who mooch off of society.

I don't mind helping the needy, I dispise helping the lazy


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

are yall watchin this crap on tv


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bull. It's all bull. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm packing and heading north. We are all ******!!!! He will shut oil field down. Then the dumb**** that voted for him don't have gas to drive or tires to roll or power in there houses will be like aww shi* I think we fu**** up with this vote we did. Stupid people I swear. All a racist election! Shoulda done it by the facts!!!!!!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im so pissed this is bull I might end up going north also.We are screwed and I cant believe there are that many stupid people out there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Technically the people voted and Romney won. It's the electoral college. They suck & should not count. Let the people speak. We spoke, we voted and WE WANT ROMNEY


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we should go make our own town in canada.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm pissed! I so did not want that idiot back in the whitehouse :aargh4:


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

This freakin sux, well maybe most of the turds the mooch off of society will move the colorado because they just made weed legal


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

p425 is correct the people spoke , romney won. but we the people dont count its those stupid electorial votes.. yall go to canada i'm going to costa rica and start a fishing guide service .... and filthy and browland are going to be my master baiters... i will give mimb members a discount...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> p425 is correct the people spoke , romney won. but we the people dont count its those stupid electorial votes.. yall go to canada i'm going to costa rica and start a fishing guide service .... and filthy and browland are going to be my master baiters... i will give mimb members a discount...


ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

that is so wrong !!!!! Dang funny thou, I got nada. I herby concede. :flames:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

think of it this way B i will be giving you a job in paradise .... lmao


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope paradise is more than a 6 second ride .. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Walker that was a good one lmfao


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see a lot of posts this morning on facebook about regardless of elections, God is still King, He's still on the throne. And I couldn't agree more. He is King, and regardless of who is president, God is still Lord over our lives (that is if you are a Christian). However, I do not believe that he is Lord over, or in control of, our country. I remember a people who begged and begged for a king to rule them the way they wanted to be ruled. God eventually gave them that king, so no one can argue that it wasn't God who gave them that king, he was from God. However, just because he came from God, was appointed by Him, does NOT mean he was good for the people or their nation. God said you want a king? Fine here's a king. Now YOU have to deal with whatever issues he sets forth. I believe that is where our country is today. The people have spoken, God has allowed it to happen, and now we must deal w/ the consequences. We must now live in a nation with a Socialist leader. A nation where last night, several states legalized the use of what most still consider an illegal drug. A nation where last night, several states legalized and recognize Gay marriage. Our country is heading in the same direction that the Israelites headed many years ago. And if you don't remember what happened with that, I encourage you to go back and read the story.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I see a lot of posts this morning on facebook about regardless of elections, God is still King, He's still on the throne. And I couldn't agree more. He is King, and regardless of who is president, God is still Lord over our lives (that is if you are a Christian). However, I do not believe that he is Lord over, or in control of, our country. I remember a people who begged and begged for a king to rule them the way they wanted to be ruled. God eventually gave them that king, so no one can argue that it wasn't God who gave them that king, he was from God. However, just because he came from God, was appointed by Him, does NOT mean he was good for the people or their nation. God said you want a king? Fine here's a king. Now YOU have to deal with whatever issues he sets forth. I believe that is where our country is today. The people have spoken, God has allowed it to happen, and now we must deal w/ the consequences. We must now live in a nation with a Socialist leader. A nation where last night, several states legalized the use of what most still consider an illegal drug. A nation where last night, several states legalized and recognize Gay marriage. Our country is heading in the same direction that the Israelites headed many years ago. And if you don't remember what happened with that, I encourage you to go back and read the story.


Well put P, couldn't agree more , nor have a better comparison. America wanted change, it's coming, and more than most bargained for.


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember four years ago when Jeremiah Wright(obama's so called pastor) said in one of his sermons "Not GOD bless America but GOD d___ America"? Well I think he just got his wish.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not a republican, democrat, liberal, tea party, etc. I'm simply "independant" as I like to look at things more big picture vs single little topics. 


The thing I find interesting about all those complaining about Obummer getting another four years, is that if the person they chose to run against him was so "good" then why did he lose to a president with such a low approval rating? - Simply choosing the lesser of two evils every four years will never put a *good *president in office.


Another funny thing is statistically speaking it's alerady shown that the "hand-out" people weren't as big of a deciding factor for Obummer re-election as the female votes were. - Seems Mitt's views on wanting to take away womens' rights/choices bit him in the end.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mitt did not want to take away women's rights/choices. That's a lie. The only thing he took a stand on was Abortion.

And

Abortion is a much bigger issue than a right or choice. I dont think we really need to get into that debate here but.... Just saying..


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Obama did win the popular vote. Romney couldn't even win his home state, its bad when they didn't won't him as president. Guess he shouldn't have put Big Bird and the rest of the gang on the chopping block.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

"The war on women" lol what a freakin joke if you believe that Romney was going to take the rights away from women then the only thing you know about politics you learned from a campaign ad. And as far as abortion, here's an idea if you dont want a baby then stop having sex and quit killing innocent lives.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Just look at the stock market today


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Mitt did not want to take away women's rights/choices. That's a lie. The only thing he took a stand on was Abortion.
> 
> And
> 
> Abortion is a much bigger issue than a right or choice. I dont think we really need to get into that debate here but.... Just saying..


I was simply pointing out that statistics are already showing the major deciding factor was the female vote, not the welfare moochers most people are trying to "blame" for Obummers' re-election. 

W/o going into too much detail, IMO a medically safe procedure shouldn't be up for any one person to "take a stand on" for other people. I think laws need to be put in place to keep abortion from being used as a form of birth control, but it should not be up to the government to simply rule it illegal. - His wanting to cut funding to a low-income health facility didn't help him either. Contrary to popular belief, PP does far more than just distribute birth control. 



* I didn't vote for either candidate, in fact I simply did not vote for ANY incumbent. Simply put, we need a clean slate in all offices. Politics should not be a career.

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------



Injected said:


> Just look at the stock market today


More than likely would have happened no matter who was declared the winner. Happens most every election.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ In that case then, IYO, should the gov be able to make the use of recreational drugs illegal? Cause I mean, it's a safe procedure if used the right way and its YOUR body the gov shouldnt be able to tell you what to do with it.

Abortion is murder. Plain and simple. Suicide is medically safe too. So is homicide, hell let's just not get involved with any of that and let people decide for themselves. Gov. shouldnt tell us weather or not we can kill anyone. It's my choice.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ In that case then, IYO, should the gov be able to make the use of recreational drugs illegal? Cause I mean, it's a safe procedure if used the right way and its YOUR body the gov shouldnt be able to tell you what to do with it.
> 
> Abortion is murder. Plain and simple. Suicide is medically safe too. So is homicide, hell let's just not get involved with any of that and let people decide for themselves. Gov. shouldnt tell us weather or not we can kill anyone. It's my choice.


 
Well said :agreed:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I see a lot of posts this morning on facebook about regardless of elections, God is still King, He's still on the throne. And I couldn't agree more. He is King, and regardless of who is president, God is still Lord over our lives (that is if you are a Christian). However, I do not believe that he is Lord over, or in control of, our country. I remember a people who begged and begged for a king to rule them the way they wanted to be ruled. God eventually gave them that king, so no one can argue that it wasn't God who gave them that king, he was from God. However, just because he came from God, was appointed by Him, does NOT mean he was good for the people or their nation. God said you want a king? Fine here's a king. Now YOU have to deal with whatever issues he sets forth. I believe that is where our country is today. The people have spoken, God has allowed it to happen, and now we must deal w/ the consequences. We must now live in a nation with a Socialist leader. A nation where last night, several states legalized the use of what most still consider an illegal drug. A nation where last night, several states legalized and recognize Gay marriage. Our country is heading in the same direction that the Israelites headed many years ago. And if you don't remember what happened with that, I encourage you to go back and read the story.


P, can i steal this and post it up on FBOOK? got a lot of happy Obammy supporters who need a wake up call and dont know how to come up with a good one myself lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sure just give me a little credit lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

so i stopped at my local gun dealer to pick up another AR.. well they didnt have the one i wanted so they called 1 of there 4 distributers (the biggest one) and today they sold 4.5 million in ARs and about ran out of inventory! today alone!! and it would be a while till they got more.. interesting


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ In that case then, IYO, should the gov be able to make the use of recreational drugs illegal? Cause I mean, it's a safe procedure if used the right way and its YOUR body the gov shouldnt be able to tell you what to do with it.
> 
> Abortion is murder. Plain and simple. Suicide is medically safe too. So is homicide, hell let's just not get involved with any of that and let people decide for themselves. Gov. shouldnt tell us weather or not we can kill anyone. It's my choice.


 
Other than pot, the drugs you're talking about are harmful to your body, & properties in them alter your brain function & make them addictive. 

If abortion is murder then is it murder to "unplug" someone who's brain dead lieing in a hospital? Heart-beat & organ functions aren't what makes a person alive, individual brain function/thought and thus the ability to function on your own is what makes you alive. 



I'm not pro-abortion, but rather pro-choice. As I posted in a similar thread on HL, everyone makes mistakes & sometimes has bad judgement. Sometimes there are unchangeable consequences, other times there are ways to change them. - What I would like to see is controls on it. Simply that a couple(both the male & female involved) are allow one single abortion for reason(s) other than medical/rape. Beyond that they either go through with the pregnancy & give the baby up for adoption or they have the abortion & loose their ability to have kids(tubes cut for female, vasecomy for the male). - Each person's medical history follows them, thus doesn't matter if it's the same couple or just one partner, you only get one. 

Making abortion illegal will simply cause a "black market" for it like drugs. That creates a lot of risks & would cost tax money trying to "police".

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------

More importantly though, looking at many kids today I think later-term abortion should be legal..........up to around 21 years old.........


:jester:


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Do i think abortion should be illegal? No i think we have too many laws already, so if you want to go strait to he!! thats your choice. But i do not want my tax dollars paying for an abortion period


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't believe in "unplugging people" either unless they previously stated so In will. 

Murder is murder. Brain function doesn't determine life. A heart beat does. A baby is a live person not a brain dead clump of skin. 

Anyway like I said no need to even get into this discussion here, this is a atv forum. We can talk abortion around the camp fire one night. Lets get back to muddin lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> Other than pot, the drugs you're talking about are harmful to your body, & properties in them alter your brain function & make them addictive.
> 
> If abortion is murder then is it murder to "unplug" someone who's brain dead lieing in a hospital? Heart-beat & organ functions aren't what makes a person alive, individual brain function/thought and thus the ability to function on your own is what makes you alive.
> 
> ...



Sorry P, I need to put my 2 cents worth in here. 

Am I reading this right? Are you saying that if someone decides at some point in their lives to either have an abortion or give a baby up for adoption that's it? They don't have a 2nd chance?

What about the 15-year-old girl who has sex for the very first time, possibly forced by her "boyfriend" ends up getting pregnant. She chooses to give the baby up for adoption because at 15 she is not capable of offering the baby a life it deserves. Are you saying that when she's 23 meets the man of her dreams she should not be allowed to have children?

I really hope I misunderstood.
D


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^^
Think he's saying you get one opportunity to be irresponsible in life . As in your description , 15 yr old girl gets bred up , aborts , and that's it unless raped and beyond her control. She gets knocked up at 23 or 40, decides a baby isn't a good idea to have, maybe a crack head , maybe broke , maybe daddy runs off , she will be required to carry full term and at that point have to option to adopt or grow the hell up and take care of her responsibilities . But another abortion would not be allowed . Given today's medical advancements, there's sooo many ways to prevent girls either getting pregnant or guy slipping one past the goalie so to speak. I'm nobody to preach here I promise , I was lucky enough to go thru my junior year with my gf at the time pregnant and come back senior year as parents . And finish hs and college. 11 years later I decided I was gown enough to start over and have more . I'm done now , I got the equipment deactivated so it doesn't happen again. And to be honest here without trying to cause an uproar, if a fifteen year old girl is allowed to run around with boys , unsupervised and uneducated , the mom and dads should have their heads examined along with their parenting skills. Mine is now 16 and just starting to like boys , I know exactly what's going on in the little mans minds that want to hang out and go where ever without parents around. I may not have a life again until she's an adult and graduated college but it will be a cold day in July before I drop my guard enough to allow my kid to make the same mistakes I did at her age . Not this fat boy, I'll set up camp where ever she is , moms and dads out there can keep up with the kids now electronically just with a cell phone . She doesn't like my tactics sometimes but knows there's no arguing the subject . P425 hope I didn't mislead on what you were aiming to get across , sorry if I did. And the rest of the viewing audience , that's my .02 cents , 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

> If abortion is murder then is it murder to "unplug" someone who's brain dead lieing in a hospital? Heart-beat & organ functions aren't what makes a person alive, individual brain function/thought and thus the ability to function on your own is what makes you alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Something to help put this subject in perspective. 
This woman who has several children out of wedlock gets pregnant again and decides to get an abortion because she can't take care of another child so she goes to the doctor with her kids in tow to seek his advice. The doctor tells her it's her choice but let me tell you abortion will not only kill your unborn child but it is also very dangerous for you so in order to protect your health why don't we just kill on of these you brought with you?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Big D said:


> Sorry P, I need to put my 2 cents worth in here.
> 
> Am I reading this right? Are you saying that if someone decides at some point in their lives to either have an abortion or give a baby up for adoption that's it? They don't have a 2nd chance?
> 
> ...


 
browland basically covered it. - Not that she can't have a 2nd abortion, but that if she chose to do so she would get her tubes cut. Her other option would be to go through with the pregnancy & either keep the baby or put it up for adoption; neither of which would "count against her". - So if you have two abortions for reasons other than medical or rape, then you no longer need to have the ability to have kids. Again, I feel this should go for female & male. 


I don't want to push this any further on here, unless we're going to have a separate "political" type sub-board. This is a topic that obviously everyone has very strong beliefs one way or the other on, I'm just glad that we live in a country that we're each allowed to have our own opinion on this subject and simply feel that the founding purpose of this country was to allow each of us to have those beliefs w/o forcing others to do/feel the same.






P - that camp fire sounds good, we hit upper 40's the last couple nights & I'm checking plane tickets to Costa Rica........lol


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I was going to chime in with my 2c but i decided not to because i could talk all day about what i believe and think is right and this isnt the place for it... however i will say this PRO-LIFE.. Let the babies live


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> browland basically covered it. - Not that she can't have a 2nd abortion, but that if she chose to do so she would get her tubes cut. Her other option would be to go through with the pregnancy & either keep the baby or put it up for adoption; neither of which would "count against her". - So if you have two abortions for reasons other than medical or rape, then you no longer need to have the ability to have kids. Again, I feel this should go for female & male.
> 
> 
> I don't want to push this any further on here, unless we're going to have a separate "political" type sub-board. This is a topic that obviously everyone has very strong beliefs one way or the other on, I'm just glad that we live in a country that we're each allowed to have our own opinion on this subject and simply feel that the founding purpose of this country was to allow each of us to have those beliefs w/o forcing others to do/feel the same.
> ...


I'll add one more thing, and thats it.

Wouldnt Forcing someone by Law, to carry to term on a second preg., or forcing them to have their tubes cut, be the same as making abortion illegal in the first place? It's the same thing. Sort of contradicting? After all, forcing someone to carry full term, is saying, sorry you can't abort, thats illegal. Weather it's the first or second time.

And bamasam, that's a very good analogy that I like.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> I'll add one more thing, and thats it.
> 
> Wouldnt Forcing someone by Law, to carry to term on a second preg., or forcing them to have their tubes cut, be the same as making abortion illegal in the first place? It's the same thing. Sort of contradicting? After all, forcing someone to carry full term, is saying, sorry you can't abort, thats illegal. Weather it's the first or second time.
> 
> And bamasam, that's a very good analogy that I like.


 
Good point....:agreed:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I'll add one more thing, and thats it.
> 
> Wouldnt Forcing someone by Law, to carry to term on a second preg., or forcing them to have their tubes cut, be the same as making abortion illegal in the first place? It's the same thing. Sort of contradicting? After all, forcing someone to carry full term, is saying, sorry you can't abort, thats illegal. Weather it's the first or second time.
> 
> And bamasam, that's a very good analogy that I like.


I look at it as a "one time forgiveness". You were irresponsible and messed up, but there is a medically "safe" way out that won't interfere with other aspects of your life. - However, I know of people who have had 5 or more abortions and still don't use regular methods of birth control.......I do not feel that it should be habitually used as a birth control method. If you don't learn some responsibility from the first one and thus have the need for another, then you simply aren't responsible enough to need to have kids. 

Again though, medical/rape cases are different. Forcing a women to substancially risk her life, give birth to a still-born baby, or carry-out a pregnancy due to rape is not morally right in my opinion no matter what other circumstances surround it.



I know everyone has the own opinion on what "life" is thus why this is such a debated topic. To me, w/o brain activity the person is not self-sustaining thus is not "alive". - Be it an accident victim who's hooked up to machine(s) in a hospital or a fetus hooked to it's mother, w/o brain function their organs don't function on their own.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you know what ole Barney Fife says. 

"Give them 5 they'll take 10. Give them 10 they'll take 15. Give them 15 and they'll take 20.."

haha..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No doubt. 


Speaking of "Barney Fife", you hear about the lady somewhere up that way that was written a $2500 public indecency ticket because her potty-training 2 or 3 year old pee'd in the front yard? - Our tax dollars at work there, busting these wild criminals.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch. Gess that means I need to be more careful in mine. Lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Wether she aborts or keeps the child, we will pay for it under Obamacare


----------

